# potato waffles



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

here goes,have a bit of a thing for these, apparently a healthier option is available made with sunflower oil low in fat little bit of salt ,what i wanna know can these be part of a diet????what i mean to say can they be eaten regularly??i think theyre quite high in the GI,and as theyre made from potato or is it a case BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STAY AWAY.comments please.

sorry just realised in wrong place please excuse.if it can be moved please move it.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I eat a few waffles every day but im only a noob to this thing. I think there ok


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

The birdseye ones are actually pretty healthy!

Very low in fat and only about 14g carb per waffle..

u could be eating far worse mate!

stay away from cheap icelan/sainsbury's options as they have alot more fat in them


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

much appreciated guys,:love:


----------

